# MSN key ports error



## cazua (Dec 12, 2006)

Could not sign in to MSN suddenly, troubleshooted the proble with the MSN troubleshooter, and it showed that the error being "Key Ports".


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

See if this helps: http://www.jigsawboys.com/2006/01/27/msn-key-port-80048820-error/


----------



## cazua (Dec 12, 2006)

Nope.


Previously, I had my virus problem fixed in a threat "xxwx.dll", assisted by Ried. I also encountered this problem, except previously, I had DNS and Key Ports errors, but now I only had Key Ports error. He gave me a solution and it worked. Here it goes:



> Hi cazua,
> 
> AVG A-S has only found cookies, BitDefender only cleaned items quarantined by our previous fixes. One minute IE is working and FF is not, then it switches...This really sounds as though it's an access issue and not malware. I'd like you to try something and we'll see if this resolves the issue...
> 
> ...



I was wondering if I could do this again and see if it helps?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you can certainly try it, nothing bad will happen.


----------



## cazua (Dec 12, 2006)

It didn't help. I've restarted my modem, router and rebooted my system and still, it didn't help!


----------



## cazua (Dec 12, 2006)

Mystically, I can sign into MSN again. But when it was disconnected and I wanted to connect again, the error appeared. When I tried again, I could sign in. I am not sure if the cause is with my service provider as I had been suffering from slow and inconsistent connection.

Click here to see what I had done.


----------

